#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Διατάγματα ανέγερσης αθλητικών εγκαταστάσεων

## pan1891

Θα με ενδιέφερε, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, να με ενημερώσει για την πολεοδομική νομοθεσία, αλλά και τον τρόπο υπολογισμού δόμησης κάλυψης κ.λ.π., για ανέγερση αθλητικών εγκαταστάσεων. Αφορά σε ποδοσφαιρικό γήπεδο - κλειστά γυμναστήρια  με συνοδές αλλά και εμπορικές χρήσεις.

----------

